# Hi everyone



## Lilykins (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm Lilykins... (some of you may know me as bk_blue from another board  )

We have a 6 mth old recently spayed kitten (cat?), Lily. She is the first cat we have actually owned. We had "surrogate" cats from next door who were with us for six years until they moved away. Lily was found under the house as a thin, shivering stray. She was 3 months when she pranced into our lives. She's so affectionate- if you're sitting down, she's on your lap, if you're in the kitchen, she's on the bench, if you're in bed, she's resting on your chest, and so on. :roll:  She is just so CUTE. She is a grey tabby with the most incredible green eyes... *sigh*... I will have to put up some recent pics. 

Anyway that's enough! Nice to meet you all and I hope to post all my silly cat questions here.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the Cat Forum...


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum, Lilykins!  >><<


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome Lilykins! I am really looking forward to seeing those green eyes you are sighing for  !


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*Welcome to the forum  *


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey Lilykins(bk_blue)! Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Lilykins! I'm so glad you took in that little stray. Lily sounds beautiful. Welcome to the Cat Forum. Enjoy!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------

